# Hatcher Pass Alaska



## utilitylocator (Jan 21, 2012)

*Hatcher Pass*

For those of you that are in Ak or like Hatchers, I found a Facebook Page on behalf of the road access trails. Hatcher Pass Road access snowboard, sledding and skii hills | Facebook
Its worth checking it out.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

you spelled "skii" wrong.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Too easy....


----------



## utilitylocator (Jan 21, 2012)

david_z said:


> you spelled "skii" wrong.


It was a typo. The link is fine and the sites name is now spelled correctly. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## utilitylocator (Jan 21, 2012)

cifex said:


> Too easy....


It's a glorified sledding hill, but hey, its 10 minutes from the house... Dont be jelous now...


----------



## utilitylocator (Jan 21, 2012)

Awesome photos snow wolf! Hatchers has the ability to dwarf most any resorts in the states! One day that will be MY board in the picture!! That's the Willow side there I think. My fb page is for the lower road access "play ground" area. Again, thanks for sharing the photos!! Can I share the one with your board in it?


----------



## highiso (Jan 26, 2012)

Snowolf said:


> This is also Hatcher Pass.....


Snowolf, just curious what degree you have your bindings set at? I think that degree you have there would make my knees hurt.


----------



## utilitylocator (Jan 21, 2012)

highiso said:


> Snowolf, just curious what degree you have your bindings set at? I think that degree you have there would make my knees hurt.


It looks to me like the left is about 15 to 17 deg out and the right is 5 to 8 deg out. I was wondering also. Thats about where I am now (15 & 5)


----------



## highiso (Jan 26, 2012)

utilitylocator said:


> It looks to me like the left is about 15 to 17 deg out and the right is 5 to 8 deg out. I was wondering also. Thats about where I am now (15 & 5)


I set my new board up at 12 & 12, I ride goofy and finally want to learn to ride switch. Any more than 12 and I think my knee joints would hate me by the end of the day. I started at 3 & 3 and my stability didn't seem that great at those settings.


----------



## utilitylocator (Jan 21, 2012)

highiso said:


> I set my new board up at 12 & 12, I ride goofy and finally want to learn to ride switch. Any more than 12 and I think my knee joints would hate me by the end of the day. I started at 3 & 3 and my stability didn't seem that great at those settings.


I learned on R15 & L15. I thought 15/15 and switch riding was the only normal. One day (3 years later)I went to a real resort and man... it was an eye opening. Ive been experimenting with binding positions ever since. Now Im on R8/L15 from R0/L15. So far, I favor R8/L15. I can switch ride better there and still give dominance to the left forward. Im figuring out the holes for distance between bindings. So far, centered in the "middle" positions is the most comfortable. I wish I was better at balance in general. I have better balance at R0/L15 but better switch riding and more confidence at R8/L15. Ive always kept the front at 15 figuring that thats where it should be. You have your left at 12. Why is that?


----------



## highiso (Jan 26, 2012)

utilitylocator said:


> I learned on R15 & L15. I thought 15/15 and switch riding was the only normal. One day (3 years later)I went to a real resort and man... it was an eye opening. Ive been experimenting with binding positions ever since. Now Im on R8/L15 from R0/L15. So far, I favor R8/L15. I can switch ride better there and still give dominance to the left forward. Im figuring out the holes for distance between bindings. So far, centered in the "middle" positions is the most comfortable. I wish I was better at balance in general. I have better balance at R0/L15 but better switch riding and more confidence at R8/L15. Ive always kept the front at 15 figuring that thats where it should be. You have your left at 12. Why is that?


I want them both the same in duck stance so I can learn to ride switch the same exact way. Not that I'll ever get as good as I am goofy but i'm gonna try like hell. Maybe I should have said +12 -12.


----------



## utilitylocator (Jan 21, 2012)

highiso said:


> I want them both the same in duck stance so I can learn to ride switch the same exact way. Not that I'll ever get as good as I am goofy but i'm gonna try like hell. Maybe I should have said +12 -12.


So your left (front) binding is facing "out" 12 and your right (rear) binding is facing "IN" 12... so bolth of your feet are facing kinda forward when your riding?


----------



## highiso (Jan 26, 2012)

utilitylocator said:


> So your left (front) binding is facing "out" 12 and your right (rear) binding is facing "IN" 12... so bolth of your feet are facing kinda forward when your riding?


No. I ride goofy and my (right) front foot is +12, my (left) back foot is -12, duck stance, both feet facing either end of my board.


----------



## utilitylocator (Jan 21, 2012)

highiso said:


> No. I ride goofy and my (right) front foot is +12, my (left) back foot is -12, duck stance, both feet facing either end of my board.


OK..I thought + was out and - was in. My bad. So that means mine are L +15 and R -8 than.


----------

